# Deadlifts for tall people? (6"4)



## Electro (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi all,

I have always left deadlifts out of my routine because of where I am so tall I find it nearly impossible to get in the correct position to perform a deadlift. I'm 6 foot 4 with extremely long legs and an average sized torso so when I do the exercise the bar will either hit my shins coming up or I will have to bend my back.

Is anyone else really tall and had a similar experience with deadlifts, or can anyone give advice on a way to overcome this as I know deadlifting is one of if not the most important exercises in lifting.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm only 6 foot, but my legs are longer than average (always need 34" leg) and don't really have a problem. So I would say keep trying.

You could always try the sumo position, but I don't think it's as great for muscle activation (not basing that on anything other than opinion).


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

@littlesimon who used to post on here is that height or more, he doesn't seem to have issue with it.

You don't have to deadlift if you're not comfortable with it.


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

as stated above... if i cannot perform and exercise properly i would not bust a nut trying to make it work i would purely work around it. start off with rack pulls


----------



## Electro (Apr 7, 2015)

2004mark said:


> I'm only 6 foot, but my legs are longer than average (always need 34" leg) and don't really have a problem. So I would say keep trying.
> 
> You could always try the sumo position, but I don't think it's as great for muscle activation (not basing that on anything other than opinion).


My legs are stupidly long, a 34" leg is almost ankle-swingers on me! I have started to try the sumo position, seems OK I feel like it's working my legs just as much as my back


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Electro said:


> My legs are stupidly long, a 34" leg is almost ankle-swingers on me! I have started to try the sumo position, seems OK I feel like it's working my legs just as much as my back


Yeah, but I'm only 6 foot. Most people my height will have a regular 32" leg. Height is irrelevant really, it's more about proportions.


----------



## Electro (Apr 7, 2015)

1manarmy said:


> as stated above... if i cannot perform and exercise properly i would not bust a nut trying to make it work i would purely work around it. start off with rack pulls


Never tried rack pulls either, I'll include that into my back day from now! Thanks


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

2004mark said:


> Yeah, but I'm only 6 foot. Most people my height will have a regular 32" leg. Height is irrelevant really, it's more about proportions.


This. And recognising that different proportions lead to a correct deadlift looking different depending what these proportions are. Everyone can deadlift as far as I'm concerned, but different proportions make some more suited to the lift and therefore capable of lifting more.

The OP about knees getting in the way means the starting position/lift is wrong, not that deadlifting is impossible. My guess is that the problem is thinking your back should be more vertical than your proportions dictate. I'll post a form video later if I remember...

I'm 6'2" tall and need 34" length trousers.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

I should perhaps add that it may be a flexibility issue causing the problems here, in which case this can be worked on.


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm 6ft 4 and have no issues deadlifting. It did take me a while to sort my form out but I'm sure everyone has this problem and is not height related.

Practice makes perfect!


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

Maybe it's technique that needs addressing. The world's strongest man is 6ft 8 and he can deadlift a load. I'm sure a lot of those strongmen are well over 6ft. But if your body is out of proportion it could pose a problem. And flexibility as has been mentioned. Don't give up on it though unless it really isn't mechanically possible to deadlift safely.


----------



## biglad90 (Oct 20, 2010)

im 6ft3 and i deadlift.

i have a bad back too, so i changed to rack pulls just below the knee started doing a 5x5 style just for deadlifts. i managed to get to 150kg+ this year. nothing compared to some people but considering the condition my back was in, i was happy.

just focus on form and try various styles, you may prefer one over the traditional style


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

Many gyms have trap bars these days.

You may find deadlifting easier with one of them.


----------



## Electro (Apr 7, 2015)

spod said:


> Many gyms have trap bars these days.
> 
> You may find deadlifting easier with one of them.


I have one of them, but is that basically the same exercise?


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Electro said:


> I have one of them, but is that basically the same exercise?


I'd say that'd be more like a squat than a deadlift.

I'm 6ft3 and dl is one of my favourite exercises, it's squats that seem to work against me coz of my height and I have the flexibility of a rock.


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

6'4 here too, and sumo technique definitely helps.

Conventional was too awkward and a ditched it pretty early on. My legs are average size for my height but I've got long arms, they come down closer to my knees which makes a lot of things awkward, also makes tendon pain a daily occurrence.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

i have one leg longer than the other, everytime i deadlift i fall over and ppl laugh at me.


----------



## unleashhell (Aug 15, 2014)

could do heavy rack deads to raise the bar or if thats to high set up for deads and rest each side on some weight plates or steps to raise it but not as high as rack deads?

i'm only 6ft but longish legs and had spine operated on so those were the things i had to do just to start building the strength back up again.


----------



## Electro (Apr 7, 2015)

Test-e said:


> 6'4 here too, and sumo technique definitely helps.
> 
> Conventional was too awkward and a ditched it pretty early on. My legs are average size for my height but I've got long arms, they come down closer to my knees which makes a lot of things awkward, also makes tendon pain a daily occurrence.


I've been doing the sumo technique, however I don't think my form is spot on yet but it does completely avoid the bar hitting the knees problem. Guess practice will make me better, out of interest can whats your PB with the sumo technique?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

post a video deadlifting , it will be an issue with technique .


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

im a 34" leg and 5'2" deadlifts are out of the question.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Electro said:


> Never tried rack pulls either, I'll include that into my back day from now! Thanks


do as @MRSTRONG says and post a video up, he will sort you out, it's often the best way to sort form issues and technique!


----------



## Electro (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## Electro (Apr 7, 2015)

MRSTRONG said:


> post a video deadlifting , it will be an issue with technique .


Sure I'll post a vid up next time I'm at the gym!


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

Sorry for bump but its more about leverage rather than height. Im 6´5 and everything sucks......long arms, femur, tibia, flat chest....everything sucks. Any dwarf wanna swap?


----------

